# Which dimension works better for my stock?



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Will be getting a 150 gallon, which one would be better? 72*18*24 or 48*24*30?

Currently in 95 gallon corner bow front.

Rhino Pleco 9 inches
Oscar 7 inches
Blood Parrot 5 inches
Severum 4 inches
EBJD 4 inches
3 Silver dollars 4 inches


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I like the 6 foot tank. The added length gives your fish more swimming room than the taller, wider tank. It will also allow your fish to put more distance between themselves, should aggression occur, and more floor space to claim as territories.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The standard 150 has more slightly more surface area than the extra tall 150. That is a good thing since some fish claim the bottom as a territory marker and there will be an extra square foot of it. Also fish may be able to get a couple feet farther from an unfriendly neighbor. It is also easier to put a sturdy divider in the six foot tank as a temporary solution to future aggression.

Your stock reminds me of my personal imagery of keeping cichlids. I think of it as musical tanks. It is like the party game Musical Chairs that probably you have to be born about WWII to remember. Everything in the tank is going along fine, everything every fish getting along harmoniously. Then the music stops. Some fish has gotten bigger and noticed the tank shrinking around him. Another fish has decided to claim the whole tank as a mating ground.... Suddenly you are one tank short.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you for the replies, I'll be going with the longer tank. Will update on how the new setup is going in the near future.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

krazyju84 said:


> Thank you for the replies, I'll be going with the longer tank. Will update on how the new setup is going in the near future.


Good choice! While the proportions of an extra tall 150 are esthetically pleasing, cleaning the bottom is an extra six inches past my armpit.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Picked up a used 72*18*27 and currently filled it half way with water to check for any leaks. No leaks but I am wondering now if I should scrape off the old silicone put on new silicone.. or is it better to go with the "if it aint broke then don't fix it" ?

It is an old aquarium made in 1989, glass is 5/8 thick. I know it will bow a bit in the middle of the tank since this old thicker aquarium weren't made with any center brace, it isn't bowing at all with half full. That got me thinking about installing a center brace or two before I set this up... or should I not touch this project either? any experience out there with dealing with older aquariums?

thanks in advance


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice going with the longer tank. As far silicone how's it look, is it cracked and or kinda peeling off or just plain nasty looking? None of which will say it won't leak anyway if it looks good. If you feel confident doing it, I probably would. But take your time, it's not something you want to rush.

Maybe post a pic of how it looks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

krazyju84 said:


> Picked up a used 72*18*27 and currently filled it half way with water to check for any leaks. No leaks but I am wondering now if I should scrape off the old silicone put on new silicone.. or is it better to go with the "if it aint broke then don't fix it" ?
> 
> It is an old aquarium made in 1989, glass is 5/8 thick. I know it will bow a bit in the middle of the tank since this old thicker aquarium weren't made with any center brace, it isn't bowing at all with half full. That got me thinking about installing a center brace or two before I set this up... or should I not touch this project either? any experience out there with dealing with older aquariums?
> 
> thanks in advance


In 1989 most manufacturers were still using the 50 year silicone so this tank might be OK until the 2030's. Inspect it. If there are bubbles of air between the glass panels it would be suspect and the tank might have to be completely rebuilt. If the inner seal is loose or chipped, then the inner seal could be replaced without rebuilding the entire tank. Until recently I had one of Axelrod's all glass tanks from his short lived adventure in industrial espionage. The silicone was very clear, and looked newer than just-made modern aquariums. It is very possible that your silicone may look better and clearer than the silicone in a brand new tank.

The center frame is probably not needed for bowing, but it is handy for supporting a two or three part lid, and lights and other things are less likely to fall into a tank with cross braces. You can find a retail source for replacement plastic aquarium frames on this wholesale link. http://www.aquariumframeswholesale.com/


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you JimA and Mcdaphnia.

About the custom frame, the store you mentioned does not have any frame that will fit the 5/8 think glass. So, I'll forget about adding the center brace let it bow a bit and just create something for the middle to support the needed fixtures on top.

Even though the silicone isn't in terrible shape decided do reseal the inside of the tank, I have read and watched few video of how to do it correctly and I doubt I will have a problem with it. I will be following directions of this video





The entire bottom of the aquarium has heavy thick coat of silicone, should I be doing the same? 

















Small bubble between the glass, I don't think it is an issue... unless I am told otherwise









Thanks!


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Almost through with removing old silicone inside the tank. Also decided to use RTV 100 series silicone rather than the GE 1. will update again


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I would not duplicate the thick mess at the bottom of your picture.

A thick layer of silicone is I have observed more failure prone than the one you normally see in a commercially made tank. My logic is based on the fact that the glass does move slightly when the water level in the tank changes. A big clunk of silicone like in your picture will not flex as well as a thinner, more shaped bead of silicone, and once a small peel starts along that clunky bead, it will eventually cause a leak. If this little theory works, then aquariums with sumps that are used to do water changes so that the main tank water level never changes, are less likely to spring a leak. Beads thicker than an eighth of an inch are more likely to separate from the glass than thinner ones. And by extending this theory, people who never do water changes and get out of the hobby after a year or so of inexplicable failure, are good people to buy used tanks from.

Instead of using GEI, I have lately been using a German import. It seems really good but it does skin over seconds after application. The bead you shoot out of your gun is the bead you get, no makeovers. If you use something with this fast initial cure rate, then first get some of the cheapest caulk you can, and build up your speed and accuracy practice by laying beads inside cardboard boxes.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Removing the old silicone wasn't difficult but more tedious than I expected. Tried my best to follow the instructions on the video above and I think I've done a decent job. I did not duplicate the heavy thick coat of silicone it previously had, I let the silicone dry for 72 hours and now the tank is filled with water since yesterday without any issues so far. With the water full, the bow is about 1/4 of an inch in the middle of the glass. will update again


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Been a week without any issues, fish moved in to the new home and some decorations added so far. Now I am wondering what I should do about the lights. Currently have 36 inch Beamswork Hi Lumen on half of the aquarium and the other half isn't lit as you can see. Should I get a long one that will light the whole aquarium? or add another 36 Beamswork of same model to have consistency? or add 36 inch of something different, like Satellite Freshwater LED Plus ?


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm... Put the 36 inch light in the middle and raised it little above the top of the aquarium and it almost lights up the whole aquarium. Now, I think the best option is to get a 48 inch of something..


----------

